# Sage Barista Pro - inconsistent shot to shot



## Mack32 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi All

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm having trouble with my sage barista pro, it is wildly inconsistent from shot to shot.

My routine is to do a quick purge of overnight beans from the grinder. Then I pull 3/4 blind shots to heat everything up. Dosing 18g of fresh high quality beans (no more than 3 weeks old from 3fe) into the dried and heated portafilter. I'm using a palm distribution tool to keep distribution consistent (I also stop mid grind to give the portafiler a quick shake to help settle the grind).

Most of the time the first shot pulls fine (about 27secs) and gives 34-38g in the cup.

I clean and dry the portafilter and follow the same routine for the second shot. Usually only minutes between shots as I make them for myself and the better half. The second shot pulls quite quickly (anywhere from 19-22 seconds) and gives 44g + in the cup. It's very weak

The machine is only a couple of months old and I've flushed it etc recently. For the life of me I can't figure it out and it's driving me mad!

Any tips would be very very much appreciated!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Could be something to do with consistency of grinder? Most people grind into a cup and transfer grinds rather than grinding straight into pf. This, along with a bit of WDT gives a more even grind I think. So it helps consistency.

I wouldn't stop mid grind as that sounds like you'd get two 'tiers' in the pf, another variable, but if that's been working for you go for it.

Search the forum as the problem of the immediate second shot on a Sage came up recently. It happened to me once and was due to the pf/basket not being dry I think, but others had other explanations, I just can't remember what they were.


----------



## Mack32 (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for this CocoLoco - doing one full grind and some WDT really seems to have helped with the consistency! I'm finding that distribution seems to make a huge difference


----------



## Robsie (Apr 21, 2021)

Hiya- i have exact same issue. I am grinding into a jug, using my milk temperature probe to distribute the grounds, then filling a bottomless p/f, tamping with a hand tamp (not the sage supplied item). I think the issue is the group head only really warms up when you pull a proper shot, with the puck loaded with coffee as that is what builds the pressure and the heat. A blind shot wont do it; as its the pressure that gets it all toasty hot. 2 shots completely different- #1 bang on the money 39gm out for 19gm in; 2nd one, 46gm out for 19gm in. So not only was it underextracted It was noticeably hotter too. Gone from spot on to almost nasty

Basically, I don't think these machines are designed to pull shots in quick succession. Or rather, you have to choose what to optimise your settings for- lots of shots pulled in succession, when the grouphead stays hot, or just a single shot. I will put this to Sage, as I dont think its acceptable really as a product design

unless anyone else knows better


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Robsie said:


> I think the issue is the group head only really warms up when you pull a proper shot


 I'm not exactly sure how the Pro differs from the BE past that digital screen, but turning machine on and wait 20/25mins heats up the group/pf just fine. I can then pull as many shots as I like in succession and it's fine. Admittedly I've never done more than 3 or 4 but that's not been an issue.

@Mack32 I didn't mention this at the time (I should have), but you should pull shots manually, not use the pre-set settings. That way you determine the pre-infusion and shot time, not the machine.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's easy to check if temperature is causing problems. Rather than flushing fit an empty dual wall basket and pull a 20sec shot. Then do the real one. This also gives the machine a fresh water back flush every time it's used.

Do the cleaning flushes after the shots have been pulled.

However getting prep to the standard to obtain consistent shots in a fixed time is more than tricky. This is why people weigh out and allow time to vary. The volumetrics can maintain shot weights rather well but only if grinds prep is good.

An alternative that some used on the BE. Select steam until the pump chugs. Then shot when the machine allows it. Some steam milk first anyway if making milk based.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This item is useful especially if hot

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Basket-Removal-EDESIA-ESPRESS/dp/B073JP7KLD/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=portafilter+tool&qid=1620120988&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExMTc0Tk5SM0VUTlU3JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzU2MTE3M1FNSVRIMFdLOFpMUSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTAwOTU0MUQyNFhMWko2REVNVyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

I also use it to get grouphead seals out. Don't pay for faster shipping. No point, the seller ships quickly anyway.


----------

